
U.K. Said to Resist Full Disclosure on Trusts After Panama - walterbell
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-14/u-k-said-to-be-resisting-full-disclosure-on-trusts-post-panama
======
roddux
Brit here. I'd wager that the government are resisting full disclosure because
it would implicate too many public figures. Cameron was the most public,
recent example -- but there are probably many more.

The most amusing/frustrating part for me was finding out that the HMRC ( _our
IRS_ ) itself is pulling a large tax dodge! They rent 25% of their office
space from ' _CIHL Holdings_ ', based in Panama.

